# java mit Internet Explorer 11



## ejo (31. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

bei mir ist in der Konsole unter Browser der IE 11 grau hinterlegt.
Elster Anmeldung klappt nicht.
Hat das damit etwas zu tun?


mfg


ejo


----------



## njans (31. Jan 2014)

> bei mir ist in der Konsole unter Browser der IE 11 grau hinterlegt.


Welche Konsole?



> Elster Anmeldung klappt nicht.


Was ist "Elster" ? Meinst du /www.elsteronline.de/ ?

Was hat das alles mit Java zu tun? Warum benutzt du keinen vernünftigen Browser?


----------



## Rubber (31. Jan 2014)

Geil xD



> Warum benutzt du keinen vernünftigen Browser?


Gute Frage!

Und ich schieß jetzt mal ins Blaue, dass es um JavaScript geht?
Das passt zumindest zu den meisten seiner Stichwörtern.
Aber ohne weitere Informationen wird das so oder so nicht...


----------



## Ruzmanz (31. Jan 2014)

Ich würde nicht auschließen, dass er Java meint. Habe vorgestern erst einen Fall gesehen, wo nach dem IE11-Update ein Java-Applet nicht mehr funktioniert hat. Selbstverständlich ohne brauchbare Fehlermeldung. Lag daran, dass eine veraltete JRE 6 genutzt wurde. Der "Fehler" lässt sich sicherlich mit einem Java-Update beheben.


----------



## ejo (1. Feb 2014)

Hallo,

ich rede von Java.

Es soll vorhanden sein:

Unter Extras / Add-Ons verwalten müssen auch folgende Einträge vorhanden sein:

Name                Java Plug-in 10.51.2
Herausgeber         Oracle America, Inc.
Status              Aktiviert

Name                Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper
Herausgeber         Oracle America, Inc.
Status              Aktiviert
Ladezeit            0,00 s

Name                Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper
Herausgeber         Oracle America, Inc.
Status              Aktiviert
Ladezeit            0,02 s
Navigationszeit     0,00 s
***************
Ist auch vorhanden.

Ich meine Elster das Steuerprogramm.
Bei der Anmeldung muß sich ein Appletfenster öffnen,tut es aber nicht.

mfg

ejo


----------



## njans (1. Feb 2014)

Schonmal mit einem vernünftigen Browser probiert? Vielleicht blockst du das Applet?


----------



## Rubber (1. Feb 2014)

Java ist aktuell?
Theoretisch kann man hier prüfen, ob Java aktuell ist:
Java-Version prüfen
Aber wenn Java in deinem Browser nicht klappt, wird das wohl so nichts.
(Aber eventuell in verbindung mit einem anderen Browser)

Ansonsten müsstest du über
Systemstuerung -> Java -> Allgemein: Info deine Version heraus finden können.
Aktuell ist meines Wissens momentan die Version 7 Update 51.


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (2. Feb 2014)

hahahahahha .. ich krach mich weg .. "nutz n vernünftigen browser" ...

gut ... das der IE nicht "standard-konform" ist wissen wir ... ist aber nicht das problem des IE sondern der basis der anderen ...

der IE unterstützt "nicht alles" ... aber das wenigstens KORREKT
FF, Opera, Safari und noch so einige andere führen KOMPLETT FALSCHEN und laut W3C-validator sicherheitskritischen code aus ...


da frage ich mich welche dann vernünftiger ist ... einer der zwar nicht alles kann (mal von abgesehen das der IE unter anderem auch JScript und VBScript sowie ActiveX hat ... und sowas sollte man unter windows schon mal unterstützen) aber dafür wenigstens sicher ist ... oder einer der einfach mal alles schluckt ... und sich dabei verschluckt und das system killt ...


danke ... von euch ff-losern kenn ich genug ... hört auf zu glauben und fangt mal an zu wissen ...


----------



## Rubber (2. Feb 2014)

lol?


----------

